# [SOLVED] Excel- Running total



## PLL-Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi There, 

I am making a personal excel sheet to keep track of my Student Loan repayment amount. I need some help. 

I am using Column A2, B2, and C2 for my Headers.

A3 is the date 3/18/2011 
B3 is the Studen Loan
C3 is the Balance of the loan

There is no interest because they are charging me 15% of my pay which changes every week as i do OverTime. I entered (example) $8,000.00 into B3 to start off. I then entered a payment say $150 into B4 and in C4 it gives me a balance of $7850.00 which is what i want. What i need is a formulae that i can enter the "payment" down column B5-B100 and in column C5-C100 gives me the remaining balance and also HIDE the running total until i have enter a payment in columb B. 

I included an example. 









Hope that makes sense. I did =B3-B4 and it gave me the balance, then i started =C4-B5 and got a balance. I dragged it down from there but i now when i enter a new payment, i get a Visible Running total. I want it blank until i enter an amount in column B. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Excel- Running total*

You could use an IF statement, starting in C3 and copy down:

=IF(B3="","",C2-B3)


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Excel- Running total*

Or

=IF(ISBLANK(B3),"",C2-B3)


----------



## PLL-Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Excel- Running total*

I must be doing something wrong because i used both formulas and i get #VALUE! on the cell. 

Let me clarify. My initial total is on B3 which you can see says $8,633.59 I cleared everything else to start fresh. I enter the above formula you both mention into C3 (which was blank) i copy down as Elkar suggested. I then entered a payment of $169.01 into B4 and i get #VALUE! in C4. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Excel- Running total*

Actually, the formula should start in C4 then not C3. Since C2 is a header, that is why the error is occurring. C3 could simply contain: =B3


----------



## PLL-Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Excel- Running total*

So what would it be then? Like this?

=IF(B4="","",C4-B4) 

Because that gives me an error too... 

B numbers should be deducted from C numbers. I entered $8,633.59 in both B3 and C3 as a starting point. I entered my first payment of $169.01 in B4 so C4 should give me the balance. So everytime i enter a payment in B column it looks at C on cell above to give me the total.


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Excel- Running total*

It should be:

=IF(B4="","",C3-B4)


----------



## PLL-Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Excel- Running total*

Excellent. That worked. As always i am grateful for your assistance. I am glad i joined this forum. Much appreciated.


----------

